# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  رتبه 3000 کشوری در کنکور تجربی از حالا ! چگونه ؟ (راهنمایی کنید.)

## konkoori1401

‌.............

----------


## میلاد زد

سوال کلیشه ای و مسخره جواب کلیشه ای مسخره هم میخواد نه نمیشه بیخیالش شو با این طرز تفکر کلن قید کنکور و کارای سخت وبا برنامه رو بزن 1400 که سهله با این دیگاه 1500 هم قبول نمیشی در ضمن اگر یک درصد احتمال میدی که بتونی  یک سری به تاپیک های بهنود که از بهمن شروع کرده بود و همچنین کینگ اف کنکور بزن که با تایم کم اما خودباوری رتبه خوب اوردن و پزشکی ودندانپزشکی قبول شدن

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

اگه از دیروز شروع میکردی میشد ولی از الان نه دیگه بیخیال شو کلا برو سراغ یکار دیگه موفق باشی


دِ آخه پسر حسابی این سواله تو میپرسی؟ هفت ماه مونده بعد تو میای میگی سه هزار میشم یا نه؟؟؟قبل از هر چیز برو یخورده اعتماد به نفس داشتن رو تمرین کن بنظرم با این روحیه توی۷۰۰ ماه هم نمیتونی ده هزار شی چه برسه به سه هزار

----------


## Rafolin403

> *سلام دوستان من در اصل 1400 کنکور دارم ، اما بخاطر عدم مطالعه صحیح و یه سری چیزا با خودم گفتم که کنکور 1400 رو بیخیال شم و کنکور 1401 رو بدم و از حالا واسه 1401 بخونم !
> متاسفانه از مهرماه آزمون قلم چی هم ثبت نام کردم اما درست هیچکدوم رو شرکت نکردم و این طرز تفکر لطمه های بسیاری بهم زد . الانم میبینم اصن نمیشه دیگه حداقل تا عید به برنامه آزمون های قلم چی رسید و باید تا عید با برنامه شخصی جلو برم یا همون برنامه ای که آقای مهدی آرتور داخل انجمن گذاشتن . اما یه مسئله ای که هست من نمیخوام ضدحال بخورم آزمون های بعد عید رو . تا الان هم صفر صفر هستم و حداقل رتبه 3000 کشوری میخوام . من هی فکر میکنم و میبینم که فقط یک منبع رو تا عید میرسم بخونم . الان چندتا مسئله واسه من پیش اومده . 
> منابعم ایناست واسه اختصاصی ها : شیمی هر سه پایه مبتکران ، زیست دهم و یازدهم نسل جدید الگو و دوازدهم میکرو ، ریاضیات مهروماه جامع (البته سه پایه الگو هم دارم اما فک نکنم برسم بزنمش) ، فیزیک پایه گاج و دوازدهم الگو
> 1- آیا با یک منبع برای هر درس میتوان آن را بالای 60 زد ؟
> 2-چجوری بخونم که بعد از عید ضد حال نخورم ؟ (منظورم اینه که من شروع کنم بخونم مثلا روزی 3 ساعت زیست رو بعدش بعد از عید درصدم بشه 40 )
> 3-آیا رتبه 3000 کشوری از حالا امکان پذیر است ؟*


چه خبره آخه؟ برا هردرس دوتا کتاب گرفتی؟؟؟ 
از هر کتاب یه منبع بزار دم دستت بقیشو از جلو چشات بردار!

بشین بخون ببین میشه یا نه!...
از الان نمیشه هدف ۳ هزار مشخص کنی که!
هدف کوچیک بزار برا خودت تا آخر این جمعه این مباحثو تموم کنم!!!
این مباحث که تموم شد هدف بعدی...
بعد آخر سر مباحثی که خوندی رو جمع بندی کن برو کنکورتو بده

----------


## keyvan_rt

سلام طرز فکرت اشتباهه...فقط اینو میتونم بگم فقط به 1400 فکر کن حتی اگه الان خرداد هم بود میگفتم به 1401 فکر نکن ...مطمعن باش اگه قید 1400 رو بزنی یه سال تمامو از دست میدی از همین حالا با برنامه و سخت کوشی بخون برا امسال...الان احتمالا سوالت اینه که میرسم آیا ؟ مهم نیس برسی یا نه کنکور حد و مرزی رو برات مشخص نمیکنه و نمیگه اگه کامل نخوندی شانسی نداری به هر اندازه ای که تلاش کنی و تست بزنی به همون میزان مسلط میشی و تو هر زمانی که باشی میتونی پیشرفت کنی ... دیدگاهتو نسبت به منابع عوض کن صدها هزار نفر حداقل یکی دو منبع برا هر درس دارن ...همین منابع توی بازارهااا ...همین گاج و خیلی سبز و ... ولی نتیجشون یکسانه ؟ نه بستگی به خودت داره خلاصه کلام زمان در اختیارته و به هر رتبه ای از الان میشه رسید منابع در اختیارته و بستگی به خودت داره چجوری استفاده کنی ...

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=Rafolin403;1668657]چه خبره آخه؟ برا هردرس دوتا کتاب گرفتی؟؟؟ 
از هر کتاب یه منبع بزار دم دستت بقیشو از جلو چشات بردار!

بشین بخون ببین میشه یا نه!...
از الان نمیشه هدف ۳ هزار مشخص کنی که!
هدف کوچیک بزار برا خودت تا آخر این جمعه این مباحثو تموم کنم!!!
این مباحث که تموم شد هدف بعدی...
بعد آخر سر مباحثی که خوندی رو جمع بندی کن برو کنکورتو بده[/QUO
 ایشون حتما یه دلیلی دارن که تا 3000 بیشتر نمیخوان،نمیشه بدون دانستم همه چی کسیرو قضاوت کرد

----------


## Marshmello

چند تا نکته میگم گوش کن اگه انجام بدی بارتو امسال بستی رفتی
1-اول اینکه من خودم تو دو ماه کمتر پزشکی قبول شدم،فرض میگیریم من پایم از تو قوی تره تو توی 7 ماه و 20 روز میتونی قبول شی
2-امسال رو خوب میخونی فوقش قبول نمیشی،ولی برای سال بعدت اولا پایت قویه ثانیا انگیزت قویه.با 10 هزار پشت کنکور موندن خیلی فرق میکنه با 50 هزار باشی.من سال دوم به خودم میگفتم تو که پارسال زیست 60 زدی با کلی نخونده, امسال میتونی بهتر بزنی اینجوری آرامشم بهتر میشد
3-برای منابعت شیمی خیلی سبز جامع + خیلی سبز دواردهم بگیر,مبتکران حجمش زیاده,فیزیک دوازدهم الگو کتاب سختیه اینجور که شنیدم خیلی سبز بگیر
4- اینقدر هم آرمانی با خودت فکر نکن که سال بعد همه چی عالیه
5- اگه بتونی یک مشاور سخت گیر توی شهرت پیدا کنی عالیه تا تو رو هل بده و انگیزه بده(اگه شهرت گرگانه میتونم راهنماییت کنم)

----------


## mohammad1381

> دوستان ممنونم اما قسمت اصلی رو جواب ندادید . سوال دومی رو میگم .
> *2-چجوری بخونم که بعد از عید ضد حال نخورم ؟ (منظورم اینه که من شروع کنم بخونم مثلا روزی 3 ساعت زیست رو بعدش بعد از عید درصدم بشه 40 )*


زیستت الان در چه حدیه،نیاز به درسنامه داری،یا اینکه پایت قویه یا اینکه کلا هیچی نمیدونی نیاز به معلم داری؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام دوستان من در اصل 1400 کنکور دارم ، اما بخاطر عدم مطالعه صحیح و یه سری چیزا با خودم گفتم که کنکور 1400 رو بیخیال شم و کنکور 1401 رو بدم و از حالا واسه 1401 بخونم !
> متاسفانه از مهرماه آزمون قلم چی هم ثبت نام کردم اما درست هیچکدوم رو شرکت نکردم و این طرز تفکر لطمه های بسیاری بهم زد . الانم میبینم اصن نمیشه دیگه حداقل تا عید به برنامه آزمون های قلم چی رسید و باید تا عید با برنامه شخصی جلو برم یا همون برنامه ای که آقای مهدی آرتور داخل انجمن گذاشتن . اما یه مسئله ای که هست من نمیخوام ضدحال بخورم آزمون های بعد عید رو . تا الان هم صفر صفر هستم و حداقل رتبه 3000 کشوری میخوام . من هی فکر میکنم و میبینم که فقط یک منبع رو تا عید میرسم بخونم . الان چندتا مسئله واسه من پیش اومده . 
> منابعم ایناست واسه اختصاصی ها : شیمی هر سه پایه مبتکران ، زیست دهم و یازدهم نسل جدید الگو و دوازدهم میکرو ، ریاضیات مهروماه جامع (البته سه پایه الگو هم دارم اما فک نکنم برسم بزنمش) ، فیزیک پایه گاج و دوازدهم الگو
> 1- آیا با یک منبع برای هر درس میتوان آن را بالای 60 زد ؟
> 2-چجوری بخونم که بعد از عید ضد حال نخورم ؟ (منظورم اینه که من شروع کنم بخونم مثلا روزی 3 ساعت زیست رو بعدش بعد از عید درصدم بشه 40 )
> 3-آیا رتبه 3000 کشوری از حالا امکان پذیر است ؟*





> دوستان ممنونم اما قسمت اصلی رو جواب ندادید . سوال دومی رو میگم .
> *2-چجوری بخونم که بعد از عید ضد حال نخورم ؟ (منظورم اینه که من شروع کنم بخونم مثلا روزی 3 ساعت زیست رو بعدش بعد از عید درصدم بشه 40 )*


خیلی سوالت کمال گرایانه ست و نمیشه به این سوال اولتون جواب داد ولی یه چیزی بهت میگم چرا میخوای کنکور 1401 رو بدی؟؟ ها؟مگه غیر از اینه میخوای فس فس بخونی و به خودت فشار وارد نکنی ؟؟ مگه غیر از اینه که میخوای پشت گوش بندازی امسال رو و بگی حالا کو تا پارسال و از زیر کار در بری ؟؟ من در عجبم از کسی که  نمیتونه از الان تا عید رو برنامه ریزی کنه بخونه ولی هیمن آدم میخواد از الآن تا سال 1401 برنامه ریزی بکنه به نظرت خودت مسخره نیست؟؟
انگار یه کسی نمیتونه تو استخر شنا کنه میخواد بره اقیانوس
کسی که ارزش 7 ماه رو ندونه و از الان به جای کار کردن و تلاش به فکر نتیجه باشه قدر یه سال که هیچی قدر 10 سالم نمیدونه من این رو خودم تجربهش کردم شعار نمیدم اینجا و وقت شعار دادن ندارم 
اگه امسال خوندی که هیچ اگه به امید سال 1401 خوندی باید بگم بزرگترین اشتباه ممکن رو انجام دادی
در مورد چجوری خوندنت هم از آزمون 18 مهر شروع کن به کار کردن دین و زندگی و ادبیات رو فعلا کار نکن فقط عربی و اختصاصی ها رو شروع کن از 18 مهر کار کن بیا جلو با رعایت پیش نیاز ها هر آزمون قلمچی رو که تو دو هفته است از 18 مهر بخون سعی کن به جای دو هفته تو یه هفته جمع کنی عربی و اختصاصیش رو اینجوری بخوای بیای بهمن میرسی به آزمونها 
دی و بهمن ازمون به خاطر امتحانات ترم خیلی کنر میره جلو پس میتونی برسی 
اگه از بهمن به بعد جا بمونی محاله بتونی به آزمون برسی یعنی شاید بگم از هر 1000 نفر 50 نفر میتونن برسن هر عقب افتادگی داری تا بهمن باید جبرانش کنی

----------


## keyvan_rt

> دوستان ممنونم اما قسمت اصلی رو جواب ندادید . سوال دومی رو میگم .
> *2-چجوری بخونم که بعد از عید ضد حال نخورم ؟ (منظورم اینه که من شروع کنم بخونم مثلا روزی 3 ساعت زیست رو بعدش بعد از عید درصدم بشه 40 )*


خب تو نگرانی که بعد عید درصدت کم بشه ...این دلیلش چی میتونه باشه ؟ اینکه قبلش خوب نخوندی با تمرکز نخوندی و فکرت گیره 1401 بوده و همش با خودت فکر کردی اگه الان شروع کنم میرسم یا نه ...این چیزا تمرکزتو کم میکنه و کیفیتو از مطالعت میگیره پس فقط و فقط بخون و بجای اینکه به بد شدن درصدات فکر کنی به خوب خوندن و استمرار و تست زدن و مرور فک کن ...موفق باشی

----------


## _Joseph_

قدر این روز رو الآن نمیدونی و جواب سوالت که از الآن شروع کنم میشه رو هم شاید هر چقدر ما بگیم میشه باور نکنی ولی یه زمانی در آینده نزدیک خودت بهش میرسی که از الآن میشد ولی تو نخواستی
شاید همین اسفند و بهمن پیش رو به جواب سوالت برسی و قدر امروزت رو بدونی که چقدر ارزش داشت ولی تو بهش بی توجه بودی چقدر همین آبان و آذر ارزش داشت و میشد کار کرد و جلو اومد ولی کم کاری کردی اونروز بدترین روزته نزار اونروز رو تجربه کنی

----------


## mohammad1381

> نیاز به معلم ندارم طوریه که با درسنامه متوجه میشم چی به چیه اما سرعت پایینه یعنی مثلا 5 ساعت میخونم تو این 5 ساعت با حساب کردن درسنامه 50 تا تست میزنم یعنی ساعتی 10 تا .


سرعتت پایینه،درصدات داخل زیست شناسی چند هستند؟(داخل آزمون)

----------


## _Joseph_

> *نه من از  اون لحاظ مشکلی ندارم یعنی شروع کنم بخونم یک دور کامل همه منابع رو تا عید میرسم تستهاشو بزنم . اما بحثم اینجاست آیا صرفا با یک منبع میشه بالای 60 زد؟*


تو تا عید همونجوری که میگی بخون تمومش کن بعد برو آزمون جامع بزن ببین شد یا نه ؟؟ اگه نشد میری یه منبع قوی دیگه میخری و میزنی

----------


## mohammad1381

> اصن نرسیدم تاحالا آزمون بدم . (مطالعه زیادی نداشتم متاسفانه ) شناختی ندارم دقیقا از خودم .


خود تست هایی که تو خونه تو همون کتاب تست نیزنی،چند تا درست در میاد؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> تو تا عید همونجوری که میگی بخون تمومش کن بعد برو آزمون جامع بزن ببین شد یا نه ؟؟ اگه نشد میری یه منبع قوی دیگه میخری و میزنی


آقا جوزف خودتون مگه الان دو منبعی نیستید؟؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> درسنامه رو زیاد میخونم معمولا همچنین متن کتاب درسی هم میخونم و تست ها اکثرا درست هستن


تنها مشکل شما کتاب درسی خوندنه،خودتون چند وقت دیگه متوجه مشید اونموقع کتاب درسنامه رو کنار میزارین
فعلا تا یه ماهه دیگه با درسنامه جلو برید بعدش یه خورده قدرت تحلیل کردن متن و تصاویر کتاب درسی پیدا کردید،درسنامه رو کنار بگدارید.

----------


## _Joseph_

> آقا جوزف خودتون مگه الان دو منبعی نیستید؟؟


آره من برای بعضی درسها حتی سه چهار منبع دارم

----------


## mohammad1381

> آره من برای بعضی درسها حتی سه چهار منبع دارم


داداش شیمی چند تا منبع داری؟(اگر دوتا میشه اسمشون رو حل بگی،من خودم میکرو و نشر الگو دارم)
منم توی زیست و شیمی و فیزیک دوتایی هستم

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش شیمی چند تا منبع داری؟(اگر دوتا میشه اسمشون رو حل بگی،من خودم میکرو و نشر الگو دارم)
> منم توی زیست و شیمی و فیزیک دوتایی هستم


دهم و  یازدهم و دوازدهم: مبتکران+جامع خیلی سبز+جمع بندی های الگو+مسائل شیمی الگو
کتابی که برای تکمیلی میخوام بخرم در آینده: آی کیو گاج (فار رو از کانالهای تلگرام دیدم دیدم دلنشین نبودالبته فقط دهم و یازدهمش رو دیدم) البته فار در حال بررسیه فعلا

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *سلام دوستان من در اصل 1400 کنکور دارم ، اما بخاطر عدم مطالعه صحیح و یه سری چیزا با خودم گفتم که کنکور 1400 رو بیخیال شم و کنکور 1401 رو بدم و از حالا واسه 1401 بخونم !
> *


به عنوان شخصی که دقیقن شرایط مشابه شما رو تجربه کرده بهت میگم که این افکار برای خودم پیش اومد و توی دوران کنکور اولم دربرابر این افکار تسلیم شدم و این تنها دلیلی بود که باعث شد توی کنکور98 نتیجه نگیرم

جالب اینجاست که حتی توی دورانی که برای کنکور99 هم درس میخوندم دوباره اون افکار سراغم اومد 

ذهن من وتو همیشه دنبال راه فرار پیداکردن و روبه رو نشدن با سختی هاست و همیشه ذهنمون دنبال یه راه حلی هست که خودش رو از استرس و تنش رها کنه....بخاطر همین هست که خیلی ها قبل از اینکه کنکور بدن بازنده هستن....چون برای رهایی از استرس و نگرانی خودشون رو فریب دادن و هزاران بهونه چه منطقی چه غیر منتطقی فرار کردن

*کاش یکی بود که به من توی زمستان 97 با فریاد میگفت =* *لعنتی فرار نکن !!!!!!!!

*

----------


## یونس😐

ببین خیلی خلاصه بگم بخوای میتونی نخوای نمیتونی آدمیم که بخواد الکی نمیاد اینجا سوال بپرسه راجبه اینکه میتونه یا نهتامام

----------


## BARONI

چقدر راحت درمورد این دوستمون قضاوت میشه 
فقط یه چیزی بگم اینکه دنبال قوی کردن اعتماد به نفست باش ببین چی باعث میشه که اعتماد به خودت روز به روز بالاتر میره . اینو درست کنی بقیه چیزا خود به خود حل میشه . حتی ده روز مونده به کنکور عقب نمیکشی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _Joseph_

> چقدر راحت درمورد این دوستمون قضاوت میشه 
> فقط یه چیزی بگم اینکه دنبال قوی کردن اعتماد به نفست باش ببین چی باعث میشه که اعتماد به خودت روز به روز بالاتر میره . اینو درست کنی بقیه چیزا خود به خود حل میشه . حتی ده روز مونده به کنکور عقب نمیکشی



There is no destructive word than "well done" in English language

----------


## Hisen

> *سلام دوستان من در اصل 1400 کنکور دارم ، اما بخاطر عدم مطالعه صحیح و یه سری چیزا با خودم گفتم که کنکور 1400 رو بیخیال شم و کنکور 1401 رو بدم و از حالا واسه 1401 بخونم !
> متاسفانه از مهرماه آزمون قلم چی هم ثبت نام کردم اما درست هیچکدوم رو شرکت نکردم و این طرز تفکر لطمه های بسیاری بهم زد . الانم میبینم اصن نمیشه دیگه حداقل تا عید به برنامه آزمون های قلم چی رسید و باید تا عید با برنامه شخصی جلو برم یا همون برنامه ای که آقای مهدی آرتور داخل انجمن گذاشتن . اما یه مسئله ای که هست من نمیخوام ضدحال بخورم آزمون های بعد عید رو . تا الان هم صفر صفر هستم و حداقل رتبه 3000 کشوری میخوام . من هی فکر میکنم و میبینم که فقط یک منبع رو تا عید میرسم بخونم . الان چندتا مسئله واسه من پیش اومده . 
> منابعم ایناست واسه اختصاصی ها : شیمی هر سه پایه مبتکران ، زیست دهم و یازدهم نسل جدید الگو و دوازدهم میکرو ، ریاضیات مهروماه جامع (البته سه پایه الگو هم دارم اما فک نکنم برسم بزنمش) ، فیزیک پایه گاج و دوازدهم الگو
> 1- آیا با یک منبع برای هر درس میتوان آن را بالای 60 زد ؟
> 2-چجوری بخونم که بعد از عید ضد حال نخورم ؟ (منظورم اینه که من شروع کنم بخونم مثلا روزی 3 ساعت زیست رو بعدش بعد از عید درصدم بشه 40 )
> 3-آیا رتبه 3000 کشوری از حالا امکان پذیر است ؟*


جواب سوال اولتو میدم عزیزم . سپهر محمدی رتبه 29 منطقه 1 کنکور 99 ، دو تا درصد خیلی خفن داشت . یکی زیست 87% یکی شیمی 85% !
این عزیز برای زیست فقط و فقط تک پایه های خیلی سبز رو زده بود و البته کتاب درسی رو حفظ کرده بود . 
برای شیمی که انقدر بچه ها جو میدن و بزرگ میکنند که باید 10 تا منبع بزنید ، 3 تا کتاب مبتکران رو خیلی خوب و با تمرکز کار کرده بود ... 
نمیگم چند منبعی بد هست نههه !! اما میگم همون یک و دو تا کتاب رو کامل کامل مسلط شو ! خیالت راحت ....
میگی دروغ میگم؟
برو خودت *مصاحبه* رو ببین .

----------


## میلاد زد

> قدر این روز رو الآن نمیدونی و جواب سوالت که از الآن شروع کنم میشه رو هم شاید هر چقدر ما بگیم میشه باور نکنی ولی یه زمانی در آینده نزدیک خودت بهش میرسی که از الآن میشد ولی تو نخواستی
> شاید همین اسفند و بهمن پیش رو به جواب سوالت برسی و قدر امروزت رو بدونی که چقدر ارزش داشت ولی تو بهش بی توجه بودی چقدر همین آبان و آذر ارزش داشت و میشد کار کرد و جلو اومد ولی کم کاری کردی اونروز بدترین روزته نزار اونروز رو تجربه کنی


 احسنتم

----------


## Hisen

یه توصیه دیگه : اگر وضعیت مالی نامناسبی نداری حتمن حتمن برو سراغ مشاور سخت گیر !!! و زیر نظر اون برو جلو . همین بچه های مشاور انجمن خودمون خوبن .

----------


## NormaL

منو باش فکر میکردم یه سال از من کوچیکتری
سس ماس

----------


## melodii

و همچنان اینگونه سوالات مطرح میشود...

----------


## Matean

این سوالاو از ما قدیمیا نپرس که بهت میخندیم

----------


## haniko

سلام دوست عزیز نشناخته من
عزیزم تو برنامه بریزی از ازمون 30 ابان به بعد با برنامه قلمچی پیش بری و درکنارش هم برای ازمون 3 بهمن قلمچی با یه ساعت مطالعه بالا تلاش کنی میتونی دهم و نصف دوازدهم رو ببندی! دیگه هم از ازمونی جا نمونی
واقعا 7 ماه مونده میخوای بکشی کنار؟
دوستان پشت کنکوری قدر زمانو میدونن و اینم بگم خیلیا عید کنار میکشن!
دوستای عزیزم که این پیامو میخونید توروخدا اگه اشتباه میگم اصلاح کنید حرفمو
با باور به خودت و نظم و یه ساعت مطالعه بالا(تا وقتی به بقیه برسی) میتونی رو زیر هزار هم حساب کنی
با هر پایه و سطحی
بیشتر تلاش کنی بیخوابی بکشی زیر 700 هم میتونی بیاری!
تمام شد رفت به جای اینکه تو انجمن بچرخی و وقتتو هدر بدی برو بخون چون جوابم گرفتی! مطمین باش با تلاش مناسب میرسی

----------


## Saeed_1381

> *سلام دوستان من در اصل 1400 کنکور دارم ، اما بخاطر عدم مطالعه صحیح و یه سری چیزا با خودم گفتم که کنکور 1400 رو بیخیال شم و کنکور 1401 رو بدم و از حالا واسه 1401 بخونم !
> متاسفانه از مهرماه آزمون قلم چی هم ثبت نام کردم اما درست هیچکدوم رو شرکت نکردم و این طرز تفکر لطمه های بسیاری بهم زد . الانم میبینم اصن نمیشه دیگه حداقل تا عید به برنامه آزمون های قلم چی رسید و باید تا عید با برنامه شخصی جلو برم یا همون برنامه ای که آقای مهدی آرتور داخل انجمن گذاشتن . اما یه مسئله ای که هست من نمیخوام ضدحال بخورم آزمون های بعد عید رو . تا الان هم صفر صفر هستم و حداقل رتبه 3000 کشوری میخوام . من هی فکر میکنم و میبینم که فقط یک منبع رو تا عید میرسم بخونم . الان چندتا مسئله واسه من پیش اومده . 
> منابعم ایناست واسه اختصاصی ها : شیمی هر سه پایه مبتکران ، زیست دهم و یازدهم نسل جدید الگو و دوازدهم میکرو ، ریاضیات مهروماه جامع (البته سه پایه الگو هم دارم اما فک نکنم برسم بزنمش) ، فیزیک پایه گاج و دوازدهم الگو
> 1- آیا با یک منبع برای هر درس میتوان آن را بالای 60 زد ؟
> 2-چجوری بخونم که بعد از عید ضد حال نخورم ؟ (منظورم اینه که من شروع کنم بخونم مثلا روزی 3 ساعت زیست رو بعدش بعد از عید درصدم بشه 40 )
> 3-آیا رتبه 3000 کشوری از حالا امکان پذیر است ؟*


سلام دوست عزیز منم دقیقا وضعیت شما رو دارم با یک مقدار تفاوت سال دهم ویازدهم درس نخوندم و درس رو هم برا مدرسه تموم نکردم و برای بعضی امتحانات هم نرفتم دیگه حالا به خاطر اینکه کسی اینجا درس نمیخونه و نمیخان مدرسهرو ببندن منو قبول کردن اومدم دوازدهم. منم که خواستم از دوازدهم شرو کنم
خب دیگه مشکلات شروع رو خودتون میبینین دیگه برا همون از برنامه کانون عقب افتادم و نتونستم با اون جلو برم از یک مشاور پرسیدم که اگه از الان شروع کنم میتونم قبول شم بهم گفت که چرا انگیزه تو خالی بهت بدم با این سطح نمیشه به پزشکی رسید ولی اگه تلاشت رو بکنی میتونی پرستاری یا دبیری قبول بشی 
شما هم تلاشت رو بکن دادا

----------


## Saeed_1381

حتی با سطح پایه خیلی ضعیفمیشه
من زبان و عربی و ریاضی رو دارم سفید میزارم تو آزمون 
میتونم اینا رو برسونم تا کنکور به نظرتون به زیر 1500 منطقه امید داشته باشم؟! اگه وقت کردید چند تا راهنمایی برای خوندن دروس 
بهم بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

خیر ممکن نیست

----------


## Saeed_1381

> خیر ممکن نیست


منم همین فکرو میکنم وسعی دارم امسال تشریحی بخونم و از اول مهر سال بعد شرو کنم به خوندن برای کنکور

----------

